# Hungry, Hungry Hormones ? Part 3



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Fasted and Fed, Why Leptin Matters – As discussed in Part 2 earlier, Leptin concentrations are very closely correlated with body fat mass. The fatter you are, the more Leptin you make. This relationship highlights the role of Leptin as a static indicator of chronic energy balance in the body. If you lose fat, Leptin [...]

*Read More...*


----------

